# 8 week old puppy upset stomach



## Smwp2019 (May 19, 2019)

We brought home our 8 week old puppy on Tuesday and since then she has had very soft poop. She is on the same food that she has been on since being weaned, we phoned the vet this morning and they suggested it could be a change in water that is causing the issue. Has anyone experienced this and if so how long did it take to settle down?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, we had a similar poo problem with our puppy and it took a few weeks to settle down. Keeping your vet involved is important with such young puppies and ours was always reassured when we could say that he was fine otherwise- is this the case for your pup? Im sure your vet has advised re worming. We eventually had a stool analysis which didn’t show anything, but was helpful to rule things out. We also did another sweep of our garden to make sure he didn’t have access to any toxic plants. On our vets advice we had a week or so on chicken and rice/pasta and a few weeks on moistened kibble which let his tummy recover and digest his food easily and he is now fully on dry kibble. It did take several weeks to get there though. We are now on grain free and that seems to suit him. With such young pups it’s key to seek vet help if they appear unwell in general. Hopefully the symptoms will resolve soon for your pup. Picking up soft poo is definitely not one of the pleasant parts about having a puppy 😉


----------

